# 223 Super Short Mag



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just had a buddy buy one of these and wanted me to reload for him? What does everyone know about this gun? Does the brass hold up good? What are some of your favorite loads??


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry dude, it would appear that the 223WSSM is not very popular here. I don't know why.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont know,

Has it really caught on or is it a flash in the pan dying cailber?
You dont seem to hear much about it anymore. thats too bad. It sounded like the thing to have for a while.

jaybic


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Brass should last a long time. They have been known to be quit finicky, most prefer 60gr + bullets with the faster twist rates most have.

Early ones were known to be inaccurate.

The WSSM and WSM's were designed to sell rifles, they won't do anything that calibers that already exist do except fit in a shorter action. Last time I checked in the 2008 models, no manufacturers are producing any rifles in any of the WSSM's and have cut back on the WSM's.

I wouldn't be afraid of any of them if you reload. They will do what they are designed to do. It's just that I already have rifles in those calibers that already do the same.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Hornady manual says it's hard on barrels ??


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

deathwind I can see that they are hard on tubes. It puts a lot of hot gasses down a 22cal tube. If you keep the heat down on your gun it should last a long time.

It is kind of like shooting a 22-250 you can ruin the tube in one evening if it is hot and you just keep fireing away.

Kind of off topic.

I have a 7mm STW and it has less than 400 rds threw the tube. I will be lucky to make it to 500rds before the tube needs to be replaced. I read about a match shooter that has over 1,200rds down range with his 7mm STW.


----------

